# 97 altima GXE bearing...maybe?



## midwestmigrator (Apr 5, 2011)

While driving down the interstate yesterday i felt the car kind of sway left to right. Both the front tires have play when i jack up the car and move them. When I move the steering wheel quickly from left to right at around 60mph, the car really feels squirrelly.

So...
Is it the wheel bearings?
and...
How much of a task is it?

Thanks!


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

midwestmigrator said:


> While driving down the interstate yesterday i felt the car kind of sway left to right. Both the front tires have play when i jack up the car and move them. When I move the steering wheel quickly from left to right at around 60mph, the car really feels squirrelly.
> 
> So...
> Is it the wheel bearings?
> ...


make sure your checking the play in the wheel bearings with one wheel on the ground at a time otherwise they will move because of the steering wheel. also check the sway bar links up front... those being loose will cause a sway and or squirrleyness. also check play in tie rod ends and ball joints... im sure if the bearings both have that much play you would also hear a growl driving around 30mph and up... check the wheel bearings at noon and six for play not not 9 and 3 to get a good idea.. to check for growling you cant hear i always lift the car and hold the spring while turning the wheel in neutral.. you will feel and grinding in the spring if you need to identify what side the noise comes from...

the reason i want you to make sure you think its the bearings is because its not a easy task at all. it requires the hub to be pulled and the bearing pressed out of the knuckle with a shop press. harbor freight has a tool *Front Wheel Bearing Adapters
ITEM # 66829* that you could use but u will also need a hub puller to pull the hub out of the knuckle and a few large sockets i believe i needed a 36mm for the axle and a 34mm for the bolt on the harbor freight tool. its a pain in the a** and if you want my exact walk through i can give it to you since all over the internet there is no specific one for the front bearings...

the rears on the other hand are quite easy. Haynes manual walks through it.

look for 200 to 300 on parts and labor per wheel bearings are cheap if you rock auto them and you will also need two wheel seals per side aswell. and some grease to pack the seals..

If you want a walk thorugh ill be happy to add one just ask. just giving you an idea


----------

